# Coffee beans



## Ali01 (Jan 7, 2020)

I want to start selling coffee beans online on a e commerce store. What is the best way going about it. Do i get coffee from wholesalers in the uk. I want to have my own branding/packaging.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/contract-roasting


----------

